# Prostock R34



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

woah woah woooooaaaah


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

As usual from Dino,perfect pictures and just the best cars into them.....


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like a very serious build! Any chance someone post the specs of this bad boy?

How did they manage to fit the engine back without running into front shafts problems?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

insane!


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

A hell of a lot of money has gone in to that!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! How much of that is standard R34? Any?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Great car ! 'Auto active Garage ito' built my R33,people who have worked on my car have said the attention to detail is stunning.
These boys know what there doing :bowdown1:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

christ,look at the exhaust


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a serious weapon!

Just awesome :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Now that is how you build a GTR Race Car!!!!

Love the in-cabin blade adjustable sway bays!

There looks like a bit of sump work to get the engine back about 8", putting the diff at the front and the main sump area at the back!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Link to speed hunters article on it

350,000 dollars to build.WOW

CAR FEATURE>> GARAGE ITO WITH PROSTOCK GT-R - Speedhunters


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy mother! That is ridiculous!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

damn


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG!!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Ding-dong! that is sexy! any videos?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That is sick


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

frostmotorsport said:


> Ding-dong! that is sexy! any videos?


Yes, but they are for adults only due to the pornographic content.

That car has got 'absolute track weapon' written all over it, and those pics are now safely stored on my hard drive 


What a ****ing awesome machine :thumbsup:


----------



## RBDRIFTR (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG:bawling:


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Always loved that car, did it ever actually get run? I heard the owner fell out with Garage Ito or something and have been given the impression the car was never really used. I really hope thats misinformation!


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

A fierce looking weapon that, looks like it serves a serious purpose!

thats how all engine bays should look.......


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Garage Ito and the customer did fall out, then the customer started his own tuning shop "prostock racing" but needless to say, the car has gathered alot of hype in Japan also, as its an incredable machine (the body alone cost 10,000,000) and should be upthere with the Mspec R34 (almost identical body) so on paper, looks well.....but he has never taken to any circuits as far as I know.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

EndlessR said:


> Garage Ito and the customer did fall out, then the customer started his own tuning shop "prostock racing" but needless to say, the car has gathered alot of hype in Japan also, as its an incredable machine (the body alone cost 10,000,000) and should be upthere with the Mspec R34 (almost identical body) so on paper, looks well.....but he has never taken to any circuits as far as I know.


Pity it has never seen any track time, I lover the engine pushed back with the drive shaft/diff moved forward, Never seen that on any other GTR.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Pity it has never seen any track time, I lover the engine pushed back with the drive shaft/diff moved forward, Never seen that on any other GTR.:thumbsup:


i would be too afraid to track that car - unles i had the entire track to myself 

what a masterpiece


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

stunning


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Marko R1 said:


> i would be too afraid to track that car - unles i had the entire track to myself
> 
> what a masterpiece


Imagine that car, A RIPS RB33, Holinger 6spd Seq....Oh yeah!

...Of course I would need a gonad replacement to drive it:nervous::nervous::nervous:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

This is one serious machine :smokin:

Should be a serious competitor for the M Speed R34 and the HKS evo at Tsukuba.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

:bowdown1:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I sat in this at Fuji Speedway a couple of years ago. Shame I've only ever seen it parked.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

No power steering that would be great feed back, .. Interesting


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

all that money spent and all that work done,yet its never turned a wheel in anger?

Whats the point in building it then???


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> all that money spent and all that work done,yet its never turned a wheel in anger?
> 
> Whats the point in building it then???




Good point ,if you'e gonna build and mod a car that looks like shit at least use it for purpose ,otherwise mod it with bits that fit and look good


----------

